# My Everyday Makeup routine for College



## BeautyHeartUs (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been doing pretty much the same stuff with my makeup for the past few weeks and I thought I would show you what I do on a daily bases. It's not that much It's simple and quick. Since I am doing more fall themed video, so please leave me an idea or request for fall themed videos!!!! I hope you guys enjoyed don't forget to subscribe, like, favorite and share with everybody you know
XOXO Robin


----------



## Ms Jelena (Oct 13, 2013)

Gorgeous  xx


----------



## SallyKelly (Oct 21, 2013)

So Beautiful! :*


----------



## msmid (Dec 17, 2013)

cute cute cute


----------

